
Psychedelics could be the new class of antidepressant - pmoriarty
https://www.independent.co.uk/news/long_reads/psychedelic-drugs-new-class-antidepressant-albert-hofmann-lsd-a8437201.html
======
some_account
Personally I think it is in everyone's interest to try it at least once.

Of course people are depressed. Most people's lives are about work that is not
enjoyable, in order to get money to live somewhere.

I think it would be super weird if most people were happy. I don't mean us,
the IT crowd, with tons of money and a job we mostly enjoy. We are living
luxary lives, most of us.

But the others, with low paying jobs, they have no interest in? Of course a
lot of them are depressed. It's a consequence of our societies and how we
live.

~~~
bfuller
LSD saved my life. Brought me out of a horrible depression that lasted from my
teen years through my twenties, and I will always be thankful for that.

However, I disagree that everyone should try it. I've personally seen people
who were predisposed to psychosis get really messed up from taking
psychedelics. These things are extremely useful and powerful tools, but they
should be used as a last resort.

Maybe it is in MOST peoples interest, possibly. But certainly not everyone's
interest, because there are very real consequences to taking these drugs.

------
robertpelloni
What happened to Shulgin's new class of antidepressants he was working on?

------
baccheion
First, they should try vitamin D and magnesium.

